# Insurance



## Deleted member 73863 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi,

I am considering buying a Motorhome to travel down to East European countries, Slovenia, Croatia, Bosnia, etc .. all down to Bulgaria. I am totally new to Motorhome.
Which insurance would you recommend? comprehensive with breakdown cover EU and non EU? is the content covered?

Any tips are welcome.

Thank you, 
Greg


----------



## raf (Dec 1, 2017)

hi just buy my cover from KGM at Lloyds they give me 6 month cover in europe so not bad just go compare and pick one


----------



## Weston (Dec 2, 2017)

No recommendations but many insurers do not cover Bosnia so make sure if you are travelling through there that you have cover.


----------



## karakachan (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't venture off main roads down in BG much or you'll need a half-track,not a motorhome...Shouldn't be a prob with insurance as we have had car/van insurance cover coming down here...good luck


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 2, 2017)

Some insurers will give you a green card for the non EU countries for free.  Try both C&C and the C&MC and Scenic Insurance. Our V5 and green card were properly checked at each border from Croatia on.  Make sure it is green as I’ve heard of someone being stuck for three hours arguing the case as his was on white paper.  

Enjoy your trip ... don’t leave your trip as late as us ... the weather has been atrocious.  And even in Sept, I’ve heard Croatian beach campsites were all full.


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 2, 2017)

I use Adrian Flux, they gave me the best price and their customer service were excellent. Beware of the breakdown insurance one insurance I looked at promised European cover with get you home etc. but when I read the samll print they would only take your van home if there wasn't enough time for the repairs to be done locally which is okay for minor stuff but puts you at the mercy of the foreign garages fro larger breakdowns.

Regards,
Del


----------



## John H (Dec 2, 2017)

We use Safeguard - 365 days EU cover, breakdown recovery and a free green card for non-EU countries.


----------

